# Pro Evolution Soccer 6 - Ultimate Patch Guide - Unlock Full Potential



## quad master (May 13, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Its been a really long long time since i visited Digit Forums.

I have been enjoying FIFA 2007 until i came to know about PES's potential 
after applying the super patch , after that it was no stopping kept trying newer patches.

Since its a bit confusing for a newbie on how to go about going to unlock PES 6's true potential.

I am trying my level best to make this as simple as possible.


*Before i start this guide a big big thanks to*
- Superpatch and other patches team [nt89.net] 
- Nack 22 for his commentary patch
- Ranabir for providing all the updates to Nack's e_sound.afs.
- All others whom i might have missed who made PES 6 so much fun.

Guys you are really amazing , without you guys it wouldnt have been possible for me to write this guide.​

=================================================================================
*PES 6 - Ultimate Patch Guide.*​
I am assuming that u have just installed PES 6 and have applied no patches at all.

*Note: Following all these steps aint compusary its upto you what to install and what not to , but do install Superpatch 1.0.*

=================================================================================
Step 1:* Superpatch 1.0 - 2.02 GB*​

*Link:* PES6 PC Superpatch v1.0

*You will require DkZ Studio for applying Super Patch 1.0*
*Link:* Download DKZ Studio 0.91B for PES



> *What does this unlock :*
> 
> *Available full leagues:*
> 
> ...






> *SUPER PATCH Installation:*
> 
> It is  reccommend you to install the SuperPatch over the original Konami files (not patched).
> 
> ...



*Known Issues with Super Patch*

NOTE: After applying superpatch u wont here any comm while playing this is a problem with super patch can be resolved by

going to data management -> option file -> load option file

Everytime u start the game.

=================================================================================
Step 2: *PES6 Fifa Commentary Patch by NACK22 - 262 MB* [Install on top of superpatch only]​

*Download:*
SendSpace Link1 e_sound.rar
*OR*
SendSpace Link2 e_sound.rar



> *What it unlocks:*
> 
> There is a drastic change in the commentary when you apply this patch.
> A must apply patch to enjoy Fifa 07 like commentary by Clive and Andy






> *Install Method:*
> Just replace the orignal e_sound.afs with nacks e_sound.afs in the "PES6\dat" folder.
> 
> For Safety backup the orignal e_sound.afs.
> ...



=================================================================================
Step 3: *Ranabirs Updates for Nacks files.* [Install on top of superpatch + nack22 only]​
Since there have been no updates from Nack , Ranabir did some excellent updates to the e_sound.afs

*Download in order and apply: 3.01 then 4.00 then 5.00*

Apply *"Rana's Update v.3.01 for Nack's PES6 Fifa Commentary"* on the e_sound.afs file provided by nack.

Link: Ranabirs updates for Nacks e_sound.afs

*Updates To Download*

*3.01:* update3.01.dkz
*4.00:* update_4.0.dkz - FileFront.com
*5.00:* Ranas_Update_5.0.dkz - FileFront.com



> *Rana install method*
> 
> Open DKZ, find the update pach. select "export all files" button from the toolbar. Export them into a folder that you have created. Now open E_sound. Select "import all files", find the file you saved and import, and its done.



*Extra Addon To Display the correct Names *
Patch to change the Commentators name during display(Trevor and Peter's name changed to Clive and Andy).(Credit to Timo)

*Link:* 12.rar - FileFront.com

=================================================================================

*NOTE: I havent implemented step 4 and onwards as i havent yet downloaded the files.*

Step 4: *Download Amazing Chants Pack , some 900MB* [Install on top of superpatch only]​

*Link:* Amazing Chants Pack for PES 6


> *
> What this unlocks:*
> 
> *Tommsen Chants Pack V 4.0[a.k.a. Amazing Chants Pack] *works with Superpatch, Evolution Patch 1.2, Revolution Patch and even if you have no patch installed! Chants for all Teams in PES 6 (org slots)+ many chants from last versionen of my chantpack reworks + many new slots + chants for many teams + goalsound (without musik).
> ...



=================================================================================

Step 5: *UEFA Champions League Mod for PES 6 , 287 MB* [Install on top of superpatch only]​

*Link:* UEFA CL Mod 2.0 All in One Ready[/QUOTE]



> *What this unlocks:*
> 
> - Rosters for all the 32 teams that played the UEFA Champions League. Those 16 qualified for final round have updated rosters and teams lineups updated to matchday 7!
> 
> ...



*HOW TO INSTALL THE PATCH*

1.> IF YOU HAVE DOWNLOAD THE ALL IN ONE VERSION UNPACK ALL FILES IN ZIP FILE TO THE SAME FOLDER AND THEN RUN FILE UEFACL-PATCH-6-BUILD10.EXE ELSE PUT ALL PARTS YOU HAVE DOWNLOADED IN THE SAME FOLDER AND THEN RUN UEFACL-PATCH-6-BUILD10.EXE.

2.> NOW COPY FROM YOUR DVD FILE 0_TEXT.AFS AND PASTE IT IN YOUR PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 5/DAT FOLDER WITH NAME UE_TEX.AFS

So in your dat folder there must be
0_TEXT.AFS and UE_TEX.AFS

(YOU CAN ALSO COPY AND PASTE FILE 0_TEXT.AFS FROM YOUR PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 6/DAT FOLDER BUT WE SUGGEST YOU TO USE THE ONE FROM DVD).

3.> NOW OPEN DKZSTUDIO AND GO TO FILE MENU - OPTION OPEN FILE.
SEARCH FOR FILE uefa_cl_08.dkz that you will find in your PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 5/UEFA CL PATCH FOLDER.

4.> IN DKZSTUDIO GO TO PATCH MENU - OPTION APPLY PATCH IN FOLDER
SEARCH FOR FOLDER PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 6/DAT AND CLICK ACCEPT.

5.> Finally we have to install KIT SERVER
GO TO YOUR PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 6/UEFAKITSR FOLDER AND CLICK ON SETUP.EXE. CLICK INSTALL AND READY !!!! 

=================================================================================
6.> *Chants Pack for SuperPatch [Use this or the Amazing Chants Pack]* [Install on top of superpatch only]​
*Download:* GAMING ACCESS DOWNLOAD ZONE



> *What It Unlocks:*
> 
> This is a great chants pack made by gigimarulla for Superpatch V1.0! It includes 8 parts ( 7 rar files that inlcudes the 0_SOUND.afs file and 1 rar that includes a new exe and text files - chants map, instructions and credits). Remember this pack only works with SUPERPATCH so you need to install that patch before using it.
> *
> ...



=================================================================================
*More Patches:* I havent explored these at all.

- Free file hosting by Savefile.com

=================================================================================


Hope u enjoy this guide. ​


----------



## wizrulz (May 13, 2007)

one more PES fan..wlecome aboard..and good one..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks dude,if it workes,pes will really kick fifabutt


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok I have installed the superpatch and it is working great.
Is there some kind of better menu font patch?


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah its improved menu....with italic font....u didnt liek it???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2007)

Um..I think its the same font as original.
*img514.imageshack.us/img514/5082/untitledie3.th.jpg


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2007)

After installing as per the instructions, I am not able to start a game in the master league.. When I say 'Start Match' the computer hangs.

Please help. I downloaded all the patches that are mentioned here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah I just tried playing ML,the game crashed.
The game hangs after some training too.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Yeah I just tried playing ML,the game crashed.
> The game hangs after some training too.



this is the problem with all 3rd party patches..that is why i tend to install only official patches...

ps- & PES kicks fifa's buttt anyday


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2007)

So when I reinstall PES6 what are the steps that need to be taken so that I get the master league save game (was currently in the 3rd season in top division) and the saved goals?


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 12, 2007)

first and foremost/....always take backups of saved games and then apply patches....

next...go step by step....my game is working fine....

i ahave not applied all the mentioned patches...only patch 1.1...and ya soem odd smal patches....and its rocking


----------



## soccer2007 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have WE pes 2007 and I downloaded the super patch and followed the steps of installation and it DIDN'T work,it says it is not installed properly,I tried many times but I don't know what is the problem?!!
I downloaded Dkz studio and I it is in spanish,I think!
Also,I can't understand what is the file to be overwritten IS it to be replaced or what?! cause my exe name is not like that of the patch and I tried diferrent ways but eith no result !!
I'm SO UPSET, PLEASE HELP,PLEASE !! FAST !!


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi,

Do you guys have Winning 11 2007 working in Multiplayer (LAN) mode?


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 29, 2007)

anyway to add the uefa champs league mod to the league season mode?


----------



## 8phils (Aug 18, 2007)

soccer2007 said:
			
		

> I have WE pes 2007 and I downloaded the super patch and followed the steps of installation and it DIDN'T work,it says it is not installed properly,I tried many times but I don't know what is the problem?!!
> I downloaded Dkz studio and I it is in spanish,I think!
> Also,I can't understand what is the file to be overwritten IS it to be replaced or what?! cause my exe name is not like that of the patch and I tried diferrent ways but eith no result !!
> I'm SO UPSET, PLEASE HELP,PLEASE !! FAST !!



duno if youve already done it, but for other people who may have the problem

PARCHE > APLICAR PARCHE EN CARPETA ----  BROWSE TO YOUR DAT FOLDER IN YOUR PRO EVOLUTION FOLDER.

IT ASKS FOR A 0_TEXT FILE WHICH SHOULD BE OPEN BECAUSE YOU DOUBLE CLICKED ON THE SUPERPATCH BEFORE, SO JUST CLICK ON THAT AND ACCEPTAR.

i did it wrong last time round and the stadiums were all empty. well gay


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2007)

8phils said:
			
		

> well gay


----------



## War10ck (Sep 16, 2007)

I was also hanging with FIFA 07 when i got to know about PES 6and its Superpatch all EA editions in single Konami PAck really Impressive.


----------



## modikai (Jan 4, 2008)

I cant seem to download the superpatch from gamingaccess. All it shows is this:


*GAMINGACCESS DOWNLOAD ZONE VERSION 2.0*

Unauthorized reproduction or distribution of this site, or any portion of it is strictly prohibited unless permission by the author.The GamingAccess network is protected under Ecuadorian and international intelectual property laws as described in the Article30, Chapter 4 of the Ecuadorian constitution.

Copyright (c) 1999 - 2007 The GamingAccess Network.
Read our  *Privacy Statement*

Design by Ariel Santarelli. PHP Programming by Xavier Baez & Ariel Santarelli.

33392657 visits (113945 today, 32114852 this week, 370484 this month, 370484 this year)
_Page views to downloads.gamingaccess.com since May  31st, 2005_

61327814 visits (156361 today, 59411591 this week, 510566 this month, 510566 this year)
_Page views to the GamingAccess Network since May  30th, 2005

_
Is there any other place i can download the superpatch? I'm getting bored with the old PES6....​


----------



## Rahim (Jan 4, 2008)

Any chance of getting Option Files (Max Version)for Winning Eleven 11 for PS2?


----------



## berojo (Aug 17, 2008)

hey guys i ve done all the steps but everytime i use dkz to patch the super patch it always tells me that it failed and try to start again i ve done it about 4 times and always the same answer what do i do ??!!..


----------

